# Floodwood Pond Loop - Adirondacks



## mattchuck2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Did some backcountry mountain biking on some snowmobile trails.  It was a long ride, and we thought that we were lost for most of the ride.  Turns out we weren't, but that didn't mean that we could avoid two stream crossings, numerous mud traverses, and several logs that had fallen across the trail.  Here's some pics:

















Full Report Here


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like some serious steam crossings!  Those adventures where you don't know where exactly you're going can be fun sometimes.


----------

